# "imba pvp klasse" ?



## Elathar (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich wollte mal fragen ob es in aion einige bekannte oder "DIE" burner klasse für pvp xD


ich frage weil ich mir gerade viele geile koreanische pvp videos angeguckt habe ( warum koreanisch ? weil viele deutsche oder ammis einfach zu dumm im pvp sind... das gleiche wie in wow... zuviel pve aber 0 ahnung von pvp....^^ deswegen korea,,,, pvp führung nr. 1 )


gibt es wirklich klassen die einfach sehr stark im pvp sind? ist mir egal ob diese schwer zu lvln sind xD( eventuell kantor `? )


danke schonmal ?


----------



## Tamîkus (27. Januar 2010)

hatte heut ne bekantschaft mit nem tauben kleriker gehabt wir habn uns im abyss in der nähe der roah festung getrofen beim grinden...

dan fimngen wir an uns zu bekämpfen und das ging ne weile ein Kantor vs Kleriker da hat verdamt fest auf mich eingedrescht mit blitzden und anderen kleri zeugs glaub der war auf dem gleichn lvl wie ich nach glaub ich 30 mins geklope bin ich gestorben weil ich oom war und keine tränke mehr hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die klasse ist im pvp verdamt hart aber eig haben die range klassen mehr vorteile was CCn von anderena ngeht wie zauberer und jäger war bis jetzt tot bevor ich überhaupt an die rangekommen bin


----------



## Elathar (27. Januar 2010)

ja ^^ das problem is ich habe zwar nen 21 zauberer aber ich will eig keine caster klasse spielen xD aber ka wie ein gladi so im high bereich aussieht mit pvp.....


----------



## Geezey (27. Januar 2010)

Oh man wenn ich sowas schon wieder höre bekomm ich kopfschmerzen, naja sry für OT aber auf diese frage werd ich keine antwort geben, da ich deine frage einfach für Schwachsinnig finde.


----------



## Elathar (27. Januar 2010)

wieso schreibst du dann überhaupt ? lass deine gedanken bei dir und nerv nicht oO .... kein sinn.....


----------



## Tamîkus (27. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> wieso schreibst du dann überhaupt ? lass deine gedanken bei dir und nerv nicht oO .... kein sinn.....



sign


----------



## Elathar (27. Januar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> hatte heut ne bekantschaft mit nem tauben kleriker gehabt wir habn uns im abyss in der nähe der roah festung getrofen beim grinden...
> 
> dan fimngen wir an uns zu bekämpfen und das ging ne weile ein Kantor vs Kleriker da hat verdamt fest auf mich eingedrescht mit blitzden und anderen kleri zeugs glaub der war auf dem gleichn lvl wie ich nach glaub ich 30 mins geklope bin ich gestorben weil ich oom war und keine tränke mehr hatte
> 
> ...



hmm kann sein aber wäre denn ein kantor ne gute klasse xtra für pvp ? da ich ja gelesen habe das er eher supporter is.,,, ( is ein pala in wow ja auch aber trotzdem ein großes BÄM im pvp xD) 


läuft der dmg beim kantor über melee oder range spells/skills? wohl eher melee oder ?


also ich schwanke zwischen gladi,kantor und assa xD gebt mir mal infos.


----------



## Tamîkus (27. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> hmm kann sein aber wäre denn ein kantor ne gute klasse xtra für pvp ? da ich ja gelesen habe das er eher supporter is.,,, ( is ein pala in wow ja auch aber trotzdem ein großes BÄM im pvp xD)
> 
> 
> läuft der dmg beim kantor über melee oder range spells/skills? wohl eher melee oder ?
> ...



kantoren sind suporter ja der dmg geht über melee fähigkeiten die 1ne range atacke nutze ich nur wen ich ein mob pulen will der in nem dichten mob gebiet steht gegen templer oder gladis kan man gradnoch so bestehn aber gegen range klassen isses ne andere sache du wirst verlangsamt und bist ständig am, hinterherrenen während der jäger etc sich enn ablacht und im laufen dmg aus distanz macht


----------



## Bascho (27. Januar 2010)

Spiel lieber WOW. Da sind alle imba und voll die harten.

Oh man, sag mir auf welchen Server du im aion spielst, denn wenn auf meinen dann Igno auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## Elathar (27. Januar 2010)

Bascho schrieb:


> Spiel lieber WOW. Da sind alle imba und voll die harten.
> 
> Oh man, sag mir auf welchen Server du im aion spielst, denn wenn auf meinen dann Igno auf Lebenszeit.



oO was geht denn hier im forum ab `???? ich fragte lediglich ob es hier bekannte klassen gibt im pvp die eben stärker sind in der balance als andere... oO natürlich ist es so " jede klasse ist gut wenn man spielen kann..." aber es kann mir doch niemand sagen das alle klassen völlig gleich sind im pvp.... 

( das lustige ist ja das alle immer gleich andere pvp angreifen müssen oO ja ich spiele wow und ? ich spiele auch aoc... und ? man kann doch spielen was man will oO .. immer diese eckelhaften fanboys.... im wow forum wird man wenigstens nicht so xtrem angemacht wie hier... )



boa heulsuse oO


----------



## Tamîkus (27. Januar 2010)

Bascho schrieb:


> Spiel lieber WOW. Da sind alle imba und voll die harten.
> 
> Oh man, sag mir auf welchen Server du im aion spielst, denn wenn auf meinen dann Igno auf Lebenszeit.



was regen sich die leute heute so auf


----------



## Elathar (27. Januar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> was regen sich die leute heute so auf




lass ihn.. er ist 37...



bisschen unreif... naja hatt wohl damit zu tun das er in seinem alter den ganzen tag spielt....


----------



## Kizna (27. Januar 2010)

Ich kanns nachvollziehen. Bei "Imba" Klasse muss ich irgendwie gleich an WoW Schurken Filme mit schwarz-weiß Intro und Linkenpark Musik denken. Naja aber jeder hat seine eigenen Gedanken. 

Zum Thema. früher waren im 1on1 Beschwörer stärker als jede andere Klasse. Seit dem Patch nicht mehr der Fall. Gladdis sind im 1on1 nicht so das wahre. Ansich gute Allrounder sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE aber nicht die stärksten. Source kannst du ab Level 45 vergessen was den Schaden angeht. Ranger sind extrem Crit abhängig. Mit Crit haust du jede Klasse innerhalb weniger Sekunden um, ohne wirds hart. Kleriker ... Heiler halt nichts fürs 1on1. Kantor ... ähnlich, genialer Supporter aber nichts fürs 1on1. Bleiben also Templer und Sins. Templer dürfen im PvP mit einer gescheiten Schadensskillung nicht unterschätzt werden. Die können so einiges umhauen. Naja und Assasinen sind momentan wohl die stärkste PvP Klasse ... mit der Einschränkung, dass auf dem Boden gekämpft wird. In der Luft ist fast jeder Melee ein Opfer gegen eine gut gespielte range Klasse.

Und wie gesagt das wars nur für das 1on1 und davon gibt es in Aion mittlerweile so gut wie gar keines mehr. Interessanter wirds in Gruppen, da gestaltet sich das Spiel ganz anders. Über die Aufstellungen lässt sich streiten. Ich bevorzuge einen Templer, einen Gladi, einen SM, zwei Sins und einen Kantor fürs Boden PvP. Abyss PvP mach ich nicht mit meinen Gladi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: An den TE. Lächerlich jemand wegen seines Alters zu beurteilen. Da muss ich wiederum an "Gilde lf Member. Keine Kiddies unter 18 Jahre!!!!" denken.


----------



## Nadaria (27. Januar 2010)

nein es gibt keine imba pvp klasse...




Aion ist kein 1vs1 PvP das sollte jedem aufgefallen sein.. und jede Klasse hat sein vor und nachteile...

Auch ist ein Chanter verdammt stark und nicht zu unterschätzen... 




wenns denn unbedingt 1vs1 sein soll was zwar sinnlos ist aber naja.. so sind die stärksten 1on1 klassen sorc/ranger evtl beschwörer... aber ich sag dir eins kommt dir ein chanter mit imba equip wirst du nichtmal ansatzweise eine chance haben...

es ist immernoch skill und equip die am schluss entscheiden... gladis sind in der luft stark benachteiligt da sie kein luftgefängnis oder knockdowns können was sie so im pvp stark macht sonst wären sie auch eine verdammt starke 1vs1 klasse...


----------



## Stancer (27. Januar 2010)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen wird auch ein unfähiger Spieler nicht mit einer "starken" Klasse sonderlich viel gewinnen.

Es gibt Spieler, die sind für manche Klassen halt einfach nicht gemacht.
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, jede Klasse hat Vor- und Nachteile. Stark im 1vs1 sind wohl Beschwörer und Jäger, wobei der Beschwörer bald generft wird, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Aber man muss die Klasse auch beherrschen. ein Kantor kann in geübten Händen sehr sehr stark sein ebenso wie der Magier.

Die Nahkämpfer sind momentan etwas im Nachteil aber man kann dann erwarten, das die bald gepusht werden.

Finde die Frage des TE übrigens auch extrem schwachsinnig. Spiel das was dir gefällt und nicht was gerade die "Ober Roxxor" Klasse sein soll, so wirste wesentlich mehr Spass am Spiel haben. Aion ist sowieso ein Gruppenspiel, gerade im PvP, und kein Spiel um Möchtegern-Solo-Roxxorn zur Selbstprofilierung zu verhelfen !


----------



## Elathar (27. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen wird auch ein unfähiger Spieler nicht mit einer "starken" Klasse sonderlich viel gewinnen.
> 
> Es gibt Spieler, die sind für manche Klassen halt einfach nicht gemacht.
> Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, jede Klasse hat Vor- und Nachteile. Stark im 1vs1 sind wohl Beschwörer und Jäger, wobei der Beschwörer bald generft wird, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Aber man muss die Klasse auch beherrschen. ein Kantor kann in geübten Händen sehr sehr stark sein ebenso wie der Magier.
> ...





es gibt keine schwachsinnigen fragen.. nur schwachsinnige antworten.. naja jeder der im kommunikation&psychologie untericht aufgepasst hatt weiß was ich meine.....


ich habe nur gefragt welche hier die bevorteiligten klassen sind.. aber danke.. Kizna hat mir bereits super geholfen...


----------



## Klos1 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nen Jäger gespielt und würde den als ziemlich imba bezeichnen. Gegen Heiler ziehst du aber den kürzeren.


----------



## Kizna (27. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Jäger gespielt und würde den als ziemlich imba bezeichnen. Gegen Heiler ziehst du aber den kürzeren.




Es bezieht sich alles auf Level 50 und wie da dann das Equip mit den Fähigkeiten skalliert. SM hat ganz klar das Problem, dass das Equip die Pets nicht verbessert. Source das auf den höheren Rüssis zu viel Resi und Leben drauf ist um "mal schnell jemanden umzubursten".
Ranger sind extrem Critabhängig auf Level 50 und da dort die Leute keine 2 shoot Opfer mehr sind zieht man hier oft den kürzeren gegen Templer Assas und Gladis auf Land. In der Luft siehts natürlich anders aus.

Templer überleben einen einfach. Der Schaden ist mittelmäßig aber bei zwei Komplettheilungen, Schildwall und Pots vernachlässigbar. Gladis fangen ab Level 45 an Spaß zu machen dank erweiterter Stigmas und auf Level 50 kriegen sie nocheinmal ein Überstigma. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal Subjektiv, dass Gladis auf Level 50 die besten Stigmas im Spiel besitzen. Naja und Sins sind halt einfach Sins. Für mich die stärkste Klasse im moment.

kommunikation&psychologie untericht .... gaaaanz böse. Ich habe es gehasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YoungLegend (27. Januar 2010)

nabend zamme, 

also als 1on1 pvp is aion nicht gedacht, kleiner tipp sei am besten immer mit ner grp unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also was die pvp fähigkeiten als kantor angeht kann ich dir aus erste hand was erzählen. als kantor is mehr qual als spaß am pvp, als kantor is man solo meistens schlecht dran. sagt ja schon, "supporter-klasse". kommst nicht ran an an die leute weil jeder "fast" alle klasse nen stun, cc usw haben außer kantor. der dmg vom kantor is einfach scheiße, un der heal sowieso. un abhauen sieht auch immer schlecht aus, auch wenn ich immer bis zum letzten atemzug kämpfe^^

also wegen deiner frage: alle range dd sin "imba" finde ich. aber es kommt immer drauf an wie du ne klasse spielen kannst un dein EQ. 

aber Sorc, Ranger, Spirit Master un Cleric sin sau stark. der dmg is einfach wahnsinn von den klassen. z.b der sorc wenn er sein DP4 rdy hat kann er manchen onehit killen. hat aber ne std cd. aber der dmg so is auch sehr hoch, der ranger macht auch sehr viel spaß im pvp. SM kann ich net wirklich was dazu sagen, aber wie ich so mitbekommen hab is er auch sehr stark. 
un der cleric (hasse diese klasse^^), ich sag nur haut man ihn bis 10% mal runter macht er sein instanheal rein, zack is er wieder voll un plötzlich huat er ein dmg raus, AUA!!!!111 . 

bevor ich es vergesse, der gladi kann auch sehr gut im pvp sein. kenne da jmd der haut richtig gut rein. hat halt eins der besten rüstungsset un waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber am besten is immer noch selber mal testen welche klasse dir liegt.

aber meine antwort für imba-klasse würd ich sagen Ranger oder Sorc.


----------



## Sin (27. Januar 2010)

Kantor und qual im pvp? Kann ich nicht behaupten. Finde Kantor ist mit einer der besten PVP klassen. Es kommt natürlich auf die Spielweise drauf an, aber mit Crit am softcap einem guten zweihandstab und viel TP geht der Kantor im PVP ab wie schmitz katze.


----------



## YoungLegend (27. Januar 2010)

hmmm, also ich finde das man als kantor schlecht aussieht gegen nen sorc, ranger etc. bis du überhaupt drankommst bist tot. da machen andre klassen mehr spaß im pvp. 


naja hab auch z.b keine fenril rüstungset. macht auch schon was her. aber bin meiste zeit gestunt, cc, zum schweigen gebracht un wess ich noch alles. ich komm ja net mal zu was un ihc finde einfach der kantor is einer der schwächeren klassen gegenüber andren. trotzdem leibe ich mein kantor^^ aber wenn man viel spaß haben will un viel dmg haben will dann muss man sorc oder ranger spielen.


----------



## Elathar (27. Januar 2010)

hmm also jetzt habe ich einen zauberer lvl 21.... am besten den erstmal hoch lvln oder ? xD also de rgeht bestimmt auch gut ab im high bereich 40-50... denke ich mal für grpn pvp


----------



## Sin (28. Januar 2010)

YoungLegend schrieb:


> hmmm, also ich finde das man als kantor schlecht aussieht gegen nen sorc, ranger etc. bis du überhaupt drankommst bist tot. da machen andre klassen mehr spaß im pvp.
> 
> 
> naja hab auch z.b keine fenril rüstungset. macht auch schon was her. aber bin meiste zeit gestunt, cc, zum schweigen gebracht un wess ich noch alles. ich komm ja net mal zu was un ihc finde einfach der kantor is einer der schwächeren klassen gegenüber andren. trotzdem leibe ich mein kantor^^ aber wenn man viel spaß haben will un viel dmg haben will dann muss man sorc oder ranger spielen.



Gerade Ranger sind doch eher die einfacheren Gegner. Gegen slows gibt es heiltränke. Wenn du firsthit hast, hast du eh schon so gut wie gewonnen, wenn er dich angreift machste mit heiltrank slow weg, haust ihm nen betäubenden schlag vor den latz, wirfst geschwindigkeitsmantra an und schon solltest du an ihm dran sein. Einmal im Nahkampf ist er eigentlich kein schwerer gegner.


----------



## Nadaria (28. Januar 2010)

richtig + kantor mit miragent set hat soviel magieresi das vom sorc fast alles resistet. darüberhinaus 5000 schaden reduktion + je nachskillung resi erhöhung etc. dann betäubender schlag + betäubung durch skills. am besten dann noch nen silence oder paralyse godstone auf den stab und noch den widerherstellungszauber.... ein chanter kann ein verdammt harter gegner werden wenn er das equip hat und spielen kann....


----------



## Nahemis (28. Januar 2010)

Beschwörer soll auch sehr gut im PvP sein.


----------



## ctullhu (28. Januar 2010)

Beschwörer ist eben ein super ccler. die dots sind auch nicht ohne und seitd as vieh fliegen kann macht pvp auch sinn.
ok, mir knallen auch jedesmal die fussnägel hoch, wenn ich nach imba-klassen gefragt werde.
das liegt wahrscheinlich am alter, dennoch... jedem tierchen sein pläsierchen und wenn wer eben rocken will soll er rocken.
insoweit... beschwörer macht sinn im pvp.
eine absolute imba-klasse hat aion nicht, da auch hier oft stein-schere-papier gilt und vor allem spielerisches können gefragt ist.
tendenziell würde ich als imba-klasse den zauberer an sich wählen, wobei der auch easy to learn, hard to master ist.
ein reiner nuker wird 1vs1 gegen einen guten gegner zähen spucken.

tip wie immer: such dir deine klasse nach geschmack aus, lerne sie zu spielen und du wirst mit deinem können selber imba werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideyasu (28. Januar 2010)

Jäger muss man spielen können...
ohne richtige Stigmas sind sie relativ leichte Gegener. Vorallem wenn man den Firsthit gegen sie hat und wie schon vorher gesagt sind sie extrem Critabhängig. Gut gespielte Jäger können sich allerdings zu einer wirklich nervigen Plage entwickeln. Kommt wie gesagt immer darauf an wer dahinter sitzt. Spells kann man für eine Zeit lang unterbinden, Gegner einschläfern und verlangsamen. Es kommt aber sehr auf das richtige Timeing und die richtigen Stigmas an. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind Kantoren, Kleriker, Assassinen und Templer relativ gute PVP Klassen (aus der Sicht eines Jägers). Gladiatoren sind gefährlich wenn sie ran kommen aber das ist bei ihen gerade das Problem.


----------



## Stancer (28. Januar 2010)

Nochmal @TE : Es gibt sehr wohl dumme Fragen und die Eingangsfrage ist eine davon.

Es gibt einfach keine Klasse, die dir einen Sieg garantiert. Zu viele Faktoren hängen davon ab. Spielerisches Können, Ausrüstung und auch die Situation. Wie schon gesagt wurde, erwischt man einen Jäger im Nahkampf hat es der Jäger sehr sehr schwer, ist es umgekehrt hat man selber dagegen kaum eine Chance.
Die Frage ist deswegen dumm, denn jedem mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand sollte dies klar sein, wenn er auch nur halbwegs Ahnung von dem Spiel und dessen System hat !

Das du mal in einem Buch im Unterricht gelesen hast, das es keine dummen Fragen gibt mag zwar sein. Die Praxis sieht jedoch meistens etwas anders aus als die Theorie !


----------



## OldboyX (28. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> es gibt keine schwachsinnigen fragen.. nur schwachsinnige antworten.. naja jeder der im kommunikation&psychologie untericht aufgepasst hatt weiß was ich meine.....
> ...



In Wirklichkeit verhält sich das eher so:

Es gibt keine schwachsinnigen Fragen, nur schwachsinnige Leute, die Fragen stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## xerkxes (28. Januar 2010)

Die beste PVP-Klasse ist eindeutig der Gamemaster!


----------



## Snek2009 (28. Januar 2010)

jetzt hätt ich schon fast geschreiben das nur spieler ohne "Skill" Imba klassen spielen... ;P

btw was willst du eigentlich machen solo oder gruppenpvp ? 

Solo könntest du fast mal n Assassinen ( oder wie die dinger nochmal heißen) testen...

in der Gruppe würd ich vielleicht lieber was nützliches spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (28. Januar 2010)

ich hab gehört der roguemagepriestwarri soll imba sein
aber ich denke die neue heldenklasse, der warrimagepriestrogue soll auch rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

von den anderen klassen würd ich eher die finger lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## piddybundy (28. Januar 2010)

Aber bei der Frage hab ich den Verdacht,daß nur eine IMBA Klasse gesucht wird um den halben Server zu ganken und um nichts anderes.So wie die neu Gladiatoren von der Konkurenz,die jetzt in TW rumnerven !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (28. Januar 2010)

Sehr blöde Frage, keine Klasse ist imba, wenn du eine Klasse zu spielen weißt ist jede
auf ihre Art und Weiße stark, was du suchst ist eine Klasse, die im Solo-PvP (was es selten geben wird)
stark ist, da kann ich dir eigentlich nur den Jäger oder den Beschwörer empfehlen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Zum Thema. früher waren im 1on1 Beschwörer stärker als jede andere Klasse



zeig mir die Klasse die nen Sm mit Vertretung weghaut, meiner meinung ist der sm immo die stärkste pvp klasse gefolgt von kleri und ranger


----------



## Mamschi (28. Januar 2010)

Warum magst eigentlich eine Imba-Klasse spielen, wenn doch alle anderen eh zu dumm fürs PvP sind?

DU müßtest doch dann mit allen Klassen zurecht kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. Januar 2010)

Mamschi schrieb:


> Warum magst eigentlich eine Imba-Klasse spielen, wenn doch alle anderen eh zu dumm fürs PvP sind?
> 
> DU müßtest doch dann mit allen Klassen zurecht kommen
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hast du nicht unrecht^^


----------



## Kizna (28. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> zeig mir die Klasse die nen Sm mit Vertretung weghaut, meiner meinung ist der sm immo die stärkste pvp klasse gefolgt von kleri und ranger




Sins auf Level 50. Ich habe fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Sins auf Level 50. Ich habe fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm denke ich eher nicht, laut nem kumpel von mir der sm ist kann er sein pet noch instan heiolen womit er auf knapp 28k+ leben kommt^^


----------



## Kizna (28. Januar 2010)

Und warum genau solte mich das Pet interessieren? Solange er nicht seinen 4k DP Geist drausen hat absolut ignorierbar. Wie gesagt ich rede nicht vom "zwischen" PvP sondern vom Level 50 gutes Equip PvP.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Und warum genau solte mich das Pet interessieren? Solange er nicht seinen 4k DP Geist drausen hat absolut ignorierbar. Wie gesagt ich rede nicht vom "zwischen" PvP sondern vom Level 50 gutes Equip PvP.



weil durch vertretung den ganzen schaden sein pet kassiert


----------



## Kizna (28. Januar 2010)

10 Minuten CD 2 Minuten duration. Er zündet es ich laufe Weg und greife später wieder an. So einfach ist es.


----------



## DruffDruff (28. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> 10 Minuten CD 2 Minuten duration. Er zündet es ich laufe Weg und greife später wieder an. So einfach ist es.



Du glaubst doch selber nicht das du von nem guten SM weglaufen kannst.


----------



## Elathar (28. Januar 2010)

ähm sry wenn viele meine threads nicht wirklich lesen und auch verstehen... die richtigen pvpler wissen was ich meine.. und dann muss man mir nicht mit kommerz sprüchen wie " jede klasse ist gut wenn man sie spielen kann"... denn das ist blödsinn....


denn jedes pvp/pve mmog hatt seine extra starken klassen die im pvp am meisten vertreten sind... und da kann ich ruhig mit wow vergleichen.... die besten arena teams setzen sich aus pala´s,rogue´s oder mages zusammen..... alle anderen sind dreck in der arena.. ohne setup


ich zerpflücke mit meinem pala jeden hunter,warri,shami,dudu,rogue... egal wie sie eq sind oder skilled... das kann ich ruhigens gewissens behaupten... da einfach eine unbalanced herrscht... und die gibt es in jedem spiel...


und DAS war meine zielfrage... ob es in aion ebenfalls solche klassen gibt... und ob ich nur so frage oder um sie zu spielen kann doch getrost meine sache sein oO verstehe nicht wieso sich leute so aufregen... entweder postet man was konstruktives dazu und zum thema.. wie viele es hier gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder man hällt einfach die fresse und postet erst garnicht wenn einen der thread nicht liegt,,,, ganz einfach


----------



## Lars-I (28. Januar 2010)

Ich rate dir von einer assa ab da sie atm sehr verbuggt ist und meistens den kürzeren zieht egal was der gegner ist. (habe selbst eine recht gut ausgestattete 50er assa)
Luftkampf ist eig zu 100% lose außer der gegner ist afk
Atm sind viele skills der assa verbuggt und darum macht es wenig spaß mit ihr irgendwas zu machen (pvp)

so far


----------



## Geige (29. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch selber nicht das du von nem guten SM weglaufen kannst.



Und warum sollte man nicht wegkommen?
Wenn man nur etwas Magie Wiederstand Sockelt bekommt der Sm eh keinen einzigen Fear mehr durch
und die Verlangsamungsskills sind alle potbar, nur weil du anscheinend nicht von Sm´s wegkommst muss es doch wohl nicht jedem so gehen!



Elathar schrieb:


> und DAS war meine zielfrage... ob es in aion ebenfalls solche klassen gibt... und ob ich nur so frage oder um sie zu spielen kann doch getrost meine sache sein oO verstehe nicht wieso sich leute so aufregen... entweder postet man was konstruktives dazu und zum thema.. wie viele es hier gemacht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So Leute wie du sollten in WoW bleiben, in Aion wirst du selten auf eine Faire PvP Situation treffen Arena gibts nicht!

Ne imba-roxxor-roxxor-ich-zerficke-alles-klasse wie in WoW gibt es hier einfach nunmal nicht, jede
klasse ist im PvP stark, wenn du sie spielen kannst, nen I-win button hat hier niemand!


----------



## ctullhu (29. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> oder man hällt einfach die fresse und postet erst garnicht wenn einen der thread nicht liegt,,,, ganz einfach



nimm es mir meinetwegen übel, aber genau wegen dieser permanenten ausdrucksweise habe ich von wow zu aion gewechselt.
sorry, echt, aber wenn du es nicht schaffst ein posting zu verfassen ohne gleich mit kraftausdrücken um dich zu werfen, dann bleibe bitte auch bei wow und spiele deinen imba-pala.

gerade auf balder sterben diese geistigen griffe an den sack nämlich gerade aus und es bildet sich eine niedliche kleine community.
da brauchen wir nicht wirklich einen rückfall in die verbale steinzeit...

in einem punkt hast du recht, deine frage wurde beantwortet (tendenz geht zu einigen klassen, je nach skill und geschmack).


----------



## DruffDruff (29. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man nicht wegkommen?
> Wenn man nur etwas Magie Wiederstand Sockelt bekommt der Sm eh keinen einzigen Fear mehr durch
> und die Verlangsamungsskills sind alle potbar, nur weil du anscheinend nicht von Sm´s wegkommst muss es doch wohl nicht jedem so gehen!
> 
> ...



CoE hat 15 Sek Cd. Deine Pots haben 60 Sek CD. Gegen MR sockelt man MT, da der größte Teil der Spieler im Moment aber +HP sockelt ist das vollkommen gleichgültig. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei 3 Fears 3x zu resisten ist ziemlich gering.

In Aion gibts diese Klasse. Sie nennt sich Zauberer und hat einen 4k DP Skill den sie auf nen Miraju Templer abfeuert, den Templer anschliessend in den Baum stellt und dann umnukt.


----------



## Virthu (29. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> CoE hat 15 Sek Cd. Deine Pots haben 60 Sek CD. Gegen MR sockelt man MT, da der größte Teil der Spieler im Moment aber +HP sockelt ist das vollkommen gleichgültig. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei 3 Fears 3x zu resisten ist ziemlich gering.
> 
> In Aion gibts diese Klasse. Sie nennt sich Zauberer und hat einen 4k DP Skill den sie auf nen Miraju Templer abfeuert, den Templer anschliessend in den Baum stellt und dann umnukt.



druffdruff, du liegst hier mit einigen sachen falsch. pötte haben 30 sek cd. der templer würde sich einen grinsen, wenn er einen 4k dp sieht - entweder magieresi anschmeissen oder eisenhaut für 50% weniger schaden. im notfall heilpötte schlucken und den dp heilskill nutzen. einen templer wird auf 50 niemand einfach so umnuken. ausserdem kann man sehr wohl schwierigkeiten gegen kleriker mit miraju set bekommen, die sehr hohe magieresis haben. erst gerade hatte ich eine nette begegnung. von 4 zaubern 3 resistet.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. Januar 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> druffdruff, du liegst hier mit einigen sachen falsch. pötte haben 30 sek cd. der templer würde sich einen grinsen, wenn er einen 4k dp sieht - entweder magieresi anschmeissen oder eisenhaut für 50% weniger schaden. im notfall heilpötte schlucken und den dp heilskill nutzen. einen templer wird auf 50 niemand einfach so umnuken. ausserdem kann man sehr wohl schwierigkeiten gegen kleriker mit miraju set bekommen, die sehr hohe magieresis haben. erst gerade hatte ich eine nette begegnung. von 4 zaubern 3 resistet.



zauberer haben aber auch eine fertigkeit die sich silence nennt und dann wars das mit magieresi fürn anfang, dann den 4k dp und den rest reicht da schon aus


----------



## Virthu (29. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> zauberer haben aber auch eine fertigkeit die sich silence nennt und dann wars das mit magieresi fürn anfang, dann den 4k dp und den rest reicht da schon aus



pötte dispellen auch silence.


----------



## Kizna (30. Januar 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> pötte dispellen auch silence.




Mag sein, nur muss der SM neu Casten sammt global CD auf die Skills, macht mehr als genug Zeit für den Source Sleep oder Bäumchen durchzukriegen. Naja und als Templer und Gladi hast du so oder so keine Probleme wegzukommen, es sei den du hast genau eine von den beiden Klassen im Genick, dann wirds unangenehm. Knöchelbindung ist nicht wegpotbar und Ranziehen sowieso nicht. Wobei hier bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, läuft das Ranziehen des Templers unter Flugbindungen? Falls ja macht es auch kein Problem.


----------



## Virthu (30. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Mag sein, nur muss der SM neu Casten sammt global CD auf die Skills, macht mehr als genug Zeit für den Source Sleep oder Bäumchen durchzukriegen. Naja und als Templer und Gladi hast du so oder so keine Probleme wegzukommen, es sei den du hast genau eine von den beiden Klassen im Genick, dann wirds unangenehm. Knöchelbindung ist nicht wegpotbar und Ranziehen sowieso nicht. Wobei hier bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, läuft das Ranziehen des Templers unter Flugbindungen? Falls ja macht es auch kein Problem.



mein obiger kommentar bezog sich nur auf die situation zwischen sorc und einem templer, wo ich nicht der meinung bin, dass man einen templer dank simplem silence und DP skill so problemlos aus den latschen hauen wird.

was sms angeht, so denke ich, dass ein sm mit 2 instant dispells sehr unschön für jeden gegner sein müsste, da er auch die flug-/laufspeedrollen dispellen würde und somit geschwindigkeitsvorteil auf seiner seite hätte, auch wenn man die sofortverlangsamung dispellen sollte. aber da kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, das müssen die sms selber bestätigen/verneinen.


----------



## Emrobaba1 (14. Oktober 2011)

Alsoo was einige hier schreiben finde ich sowas von falsch zb das der Kantor nicht stark ist weil er keine stone skills hat??

1vs1 sind  die besten klassen meiner meinung nach Der Kleri und der Templer,weil der Kleri einfach zu gut Healen kann und der Templer viel zu viel aushält  sein dmg ist vllt nniedrig aber  Mit platte und healskills und def buffs  ist der Im 1vs1 fast unebeesiegbar


Und die stärken von den  PVP klassen im Solo  sind meiner meinung nach so :

1 : Ranger (IM LUFT SIND DIE DIE BESTEN )Mit Crit 
2 : ASSA  WENN MAN VOM HINTERHALT KOMT DAUERTS NUR SEKUNDEN
3 : Der Sm macht mit seinen verwandlsungs skillen einen höhen vorteil UNd seine debuffs sind einfach hammer ^^
4 : Kantor Mit Crit und Angriffsges. sind sie auch hamma  (haben sehr viele stone skills ) 
5 : Zauberer Macht ein högen magischen Schaden und kan gut im pvp was druaf haben
6 :  Gladiator  hat ein sehr guten schaden und kan viel aushalten nur hat kien gift wie der sin oder debuffs wie ein sm und kaum stones wie der  
    Kantor daswegen ist er im nachteil im pvp.
7 : Templer macht ein mittleren schaden (eher schlecht aber Hat ein mega aushaltevermögen
8 : Kleriker ist finde ich die schlechteste pvp klasse gegen mehrere spieler da er cast zeit dmg macht und kein flächenschaden  ist im 1vs1 sehr gut


----------

